# Grounding a toggle switch



## rutnstrut (Jul 8, 2010)

I plan on installing 4 toggle switches to run a bow light, stern light, bilge and 1 as a aux. The toggle switches i purchased have two prongs out the bottom , to wire these switches i run one wire from the positive terminal to a inline fuse then to one prong?. The second prong i continue a wire to the item i want to power, but the item i want to power has two wires what do i do with one of the wires, does this become a ground and run back to the negative side of the battery? Help plan on installing this tomorrow.


----------



## ScottMD (Jul 9, 2010)

This should help you out if not let me know.


----------



## ScottMD (Jul 9, 2010)

After re-reading your post, you shouldn't need a seperate switch for each light, just daisy chain the wires from light to light and then to the switch and battery. I also use a buse bar in the battery box so I only have 1 wire going to each battery post.


----------



## moi (Jul 11, 2010)

ScottMD said:


> After re-reading your post, you shouldn't need a seperate switch for each light, just daisy chain the wires from light to light and then to the switch and battery. I also use a buse bar in the battery box so I only have 1 wire going to each battery post.



You wouldn't want to daisy chain the lights, you would want to wire them in parallel. Picture a ladder with the steps being the individual lights and the rails being plus and minus buss bars. Connect the positive battery terminal to one buss bar and the negative terminal to the switch. The other switch lead connects to the remaining buss bar.

:beer:


----------



## rusty.hook (Jul 16, 2010)

When wiring your navagation lights, you need a pull pull switch. One pull the transom/white/running light comes on, another pull the bow red/green lights come on and the white light is also on. Push in twice and all lights go off. When you wire it this way, you connect the red+ and black- wires direct to the battery. You can add an inn-line fuse also or wire direct to terminal block. Its a little problem to wire, but I have a drawing for this way if anyone needs it.


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Jul 16, 2010)




----------

